# Stahls Heatpress Problem :(



## RhineOnline (Aug 1, 2007)

Received my heatpress today, just been looking at it and fitting my teflon cover when I noticed the heat plate (which comes down) isnt falling directly onto the bottom plate (it’s a bit bent). 

How can i fit this? Ive attached some pictures..

Thanks for the help!


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

Greetings,

Call Stahls' customer service Wednesday at 800-727-8520. If there is a problem they can help you sort it out.

In case the damage is more than cosmetic, be *sure* and save the box, in case a claim needs to be filled.


----------



## RhineOnline (Aug 1, 2007)

BigBear said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Call Stahls' customer service Wednesday at 800-727-8520. If there is a problem they can help you sort it out.
> 
> In case the damage is more than cosmetic, be *sure* and save the box, in case a claim needs to be filled.


Ive had the heatpress imported from the US (im in the UK) so im unable to call there phone line.

Hopefully someone will know how to sort this.

thanks


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

I had a similar problem. The hole for the guide bolt wasn't drilled exactly right. I just bored mine out a little bit and it solved the problem. I didn't even bother trying to get Stahls involved.


----------



## RhineOnline (Aug 1, 2007)

Moo Spot Prints said:


> I had a similar problem. The hole for the guide bolt wasn't drilled exactly right. I just bored mine out a little bit and it solved the problem. I didn't even bother trying to get Stahls involved.


Didnt yours line up, like mine doesn't?

When you say 'bored' do you mean drilled the whole again? If its something simpler could you please explain to me how i can do it?

Thanks


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

RhineOnline said:


> Didnt yours line up, like mine doesn't?
> 
> When you say 'bored' do you mean drilled the whole again? If its something simpler could you please explain to me how i can do it?
> 
> Thanks


Did you look at the pictures?


----------



## RhineOnline (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeh mate, im still baffled as to what im doing. Am i suppost to be shaving the hole wider where the pin was.

Also ive just tryed to remove the pin and it wont judge.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Unless the new models are significantly differnt than the previous version, removing that bolt should allow the top platen to fully float. You *should* be able to align it to the bottom one. You will then see the misalignment between the threaded nut on the platen and the hole in the arm. 

Mine wasn't level (it was square though). I just made the hole a little bit bigger to give it some wiggle room. It was enough to bring it closer into alignment (I had to shim the lower platen to fully line it up). Mine has some play now but it isn't a big deal.

Can you take a picture of the bolt area so I can take a look?

Talk to Stahl's before you drill it!


----------



## RhineOnline (Aug 1, 2007)

Moo Spot Prints said:


> Unless the new models are significantly differnt than the previous version, removing that bolt should allow the top platen to fully float. You *should* be able to align it to the bottom one. You will then see the misalignment between the threaded nut on the platen and the hole in the arm.
> 
> Mine wasn't level (it was square though). I just made the hole a little bit bigger to give it some wiggle room. It was enough to bring it closer into alignment (I had to shim the lower platen to fully line it up). Mine has some play now but it isn't a big deal.
> 
> ...


Here some pic's, anymore needed, just let me know


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Ok. it looks the same. You sure if you take out the bolt behind the knob you can't move the platen?


----------



## RhineOnline (Aug 1, 2007)

I havent tryed to remove the bolt yet, but ive got some string here and it didnt seem to move it at all. Could i use a spanner?

Ive just noticed another thing, when i have the bolt screw at this point.....










When down the surfaces arnt level...










Hard to see, but notice the gap at the back while the front is closed.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Lol! The string was a joke (there was a reference to MacGyver earlier in the thread). Use a wrench!


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

One thing you should definitely try out before you drill anything is to remove the lower platen and try to rotate it 180 degrees to see if that helps with the alignment. I doubt it will but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

...or a spanner (had to look that one up). We call those crescent wrenches on this side of the pond.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

footnote:

i think Jose did a whole article/fix type post on the board about it a few months ago...can't find the link, sorry.

overall, stahls heat presses and other equipment are well made.


----------



## RhineOnline (Aug 1, 2007)

haha, i totally missed the humour going on in that thread, suppose its cause im so stressed that i pay over $1000 for something and it doesn’t come as it should.

Gonna go give that a go now.

Reply soon.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Moo Spot Prints said:


> Lol! The string was a joke (there was a reference to MacGyver earlier in the thread). Use a wrench!


woopss! i found that post/article.  


:


----------



## RhineOnline (Aug 1, 2007)

T-BOT said:


> footnote:
> 
> i think Jose did a whole article/fix type post on the board about it a few months ago...can't find the link, sorry.
> 
> overall, stahls heat presses and other equipment are well made.


well made, but not well put together?


----------



## RhineOnline (Aug 1, 2007)

Moo Spot Prints said:


> One thing you should definitely try out before you drill anything is to remove the lower platen and try to rotate it 180 degrees to see if that helps with the alignment. I doubt it will but it's worth a shot.


Right mate, ive tryed that.

No change, still dodgy, the only time i can get it all flat and level is when i screw the bolt screw really high, but then the press wont close (it just pops open on its own).

What you think i should do now?

Think i should try putting some washers under the lower platen? But a spirit level on top and get it level?

Cant beleive they sent it me with these problems, this is just a huge farse


----------



## RhineOnline (Aug 1, 2007)

As im wanting to print large graphics on the tshirts this press is just not going to work, its just gonna press the lower half of the graphic and not the top 

Do you think the digital pressure guage on this unit could have anything to do with this?


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

RhineOnline said:


> As im wanting to print large graphics on the tshirts this press is just not going to work, its just gonna press the lower half of the graphic and not the top
> 
> Do you think the digital pressure guage on this unit could have anything to do with this?


No, this is simply poor QA on the part of Stahls. Try the washer trick. You will have piss-poor results if you try and use it as is. All your shirts will have a hard edge line on the bottom and the heating will be uneven. 

The good news is that I already went through the pain for you. 

Were you able to rotate the press and see how much the hole is off by?


----------



## transferguru (Apr 24, 2007)

try to e-mail stahl's or something. I would hate for you to lose your warranty coverage because you tried fixing it yourself. I'm not sure if that happens but they would send you out a new one if this one is defective. This isn't something you should have payed for.


----------



## RhineOnline (Aug 1, 2007)

I just composed this email to the people who i purchased the heatpress from... please read as i beleive i may have discovered yet another problem with the press.

Upon further examination I have found exactly what the problem is, the plate simply isn't even. If I was to press a t-shirt it wouldn't work correctly as when the press is closed the back isn't touching the lower platen (the front is touching). There fore I would get uneven heat over the surface. 

Here are pictures to explain...

*prob7.jpg* shows the back side not closed while *prob8.jpg* shows the front side closed.

*prob9.jpg* shows how the platen is bent and will never lay flat.

*prob1.jpg* and *prob2.jpg* show how the platen doesnt even light up from above, its not only coming down tilted forward, its coming down tilted to the side.

Further to this I have noticed another potential problem, the magnetic auto release tab which hangs down doesn't seem like its been positioned correctly and seems like it wont work as its not in line with the magnet.

*prob10.jpg* and *prob11.jpg* show this.

For something that cost over $1000 I don't know why I have received it in this condition, I mean I cant even use it, I haven't even plugged it in yet as I know it will not operate correctly and leave me with uneven transfers.

Please get back to me asap, time is money for me at the moment seen as im having to use a friends heatpress which is across town.

Thanks


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

prob10 isn't the magnetic release. It is the proximity switch that tells the controller the lid is up/down. It shouldn't be affected by a slight misalignment.


----------



## RhineOnline (Aug 1, 2007)

Moo Spot Prints said:


> prob10 isn't the magnetic release. It is the proximity switch that tells the controller the lid is up/down. It shouldn't be affected by a slight misalignment.


Ok cheers for that. 

Here is the reply i got  Mate can u explain to me my exact problem so i can make these guys realise that it is indeed incorrect.

'
I spoke with one of the tech reps at Hotronix. They looked at all the photos & then informed me that this press is made to standards. The photos look good.
These presses are manufactured to have the floating platens, so when you do close and apply pressure the platens give and therefore will allow for that even, overall pressure.
He said your press should work absolutely 100% the way it's supposed to.
'

Thanks


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

RhineOnline said:


> Ok cheers for that.
> 
> Here is the reply i got  Mate can u explain to me my exact problem so i can make these guys realise that it is indeed incorrect.
> 
> ...


Tell him that the press is NOT floating. The hole is out of spec and when the press comes down the pressure is not equalized because the platen can't even itself out. Point him to my thread so he can see what I had to do to fix it. Tell him to look at their other presses and take pictures to prove to you that they all are misaligned like that. He probably thinks that gravity is pulling the front down and when you close it it will equalize.

It's really up to you at this point. I completely agree that this is their problem and they should fix it but we have to be practical about it. What's freight back to the US going to cost you? It will be much easier for you to fix it yourself. Hammer them to give you a partial refund or some free teflon sheets or something for your troubles. 

Find someone who's handy with tools and bore out the hole a little bit -- go in 1mm increments until you get enough float so that it closes and lines up properly. The metal is very soft and it will take only a few minutes.


----------



## RhineOnline (Aug 1, 2007)

Ok ive posted back...

'
Tell him that the press is NOT floating. The hole is out of spec and when the press comes down the pressure is not equalized because the platen can't even itself out. Point him to this thread so he can see what I this guy had to do to fix it, cause that's the exact same problem im having, although mine is not only inaccurate front to back, its inaccurate side to side. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t9478-2.htmlhttp://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t9478.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t9478.html 

He probably thinks that gravity is pulling the front down and when I close it will equalize, but I assure him, this isn't the case.

Thanks
'


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

You might want to hint that you don't want him getting bad press over at the t-shirt forums. 10,000 pairs of eyeballs really shouldn't be exposed to that sort of thing. 

I wonder how many other people have had similar problems with their presses and given up in frustration because they couldn't get quality prints...


----------



## RhineOnline (Aug 1, 2007)

Moo Spot Prints said:


> You might want to hint that you don't want him getting bad press over at the t-shirt forums. 10,000 pairs of eyeballs really shouldn't be exposed to that sort of thing.
> 
> I wonder how many other people have had similar problems with their presses and given up in frustration because they couldn't get quality prints...


Im talking to the tech guy at stahls directly now, however he hasnt replied yet. Im gonna drop the t-shirt forum one in soon, see what he has to say, just have to figure out a way to word it.

It makes you think about how many of these presses are like this? And why would they add a digital pressure guage without fixing these kinds of problems?  

Just hope this gets sorted and quickly, cause having a GX-24, a huge box of tshirts and a room full of vinyl makes me wanna get down to producing tshirts real bad.


----------



## RhineOnline (Aug 1, 2007)

Right, I actually got round to plugging the heat press in and trying it out today, as the people at stahls are taking there time to reply and i need stuff doing.

Ive found another two problems and just wondered if i need to be doing something (pressing a combination of buttons) in order to make them happen. 

Firstly the auto release function isn’t working, when it counts down and gets to 0 all it does is give me a bleep for as long as i leave it, it takes no attempt at releasing itself.

Secondly the pressure gauge just stays at 0 even when i have the screw bolt right at the top (tightest). Maybe this problem is due to my faulty platens?

Thanks


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

I had no idea that press came with all that extra stuff.


It does not make sense (cost wise) to send it back across the ocean. 

Have you tried contacting someone (distributor) in Europe ? ...more near you.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

I think you're seeing these two problems for a simple reason --

You're not using any pressure.

It's not enough to get the platens to touch, you need to get them to squeeze together. Tighten the knob a little bit at a time and close the press. You should (I'm guessing here) see a 1 on the pressure display at the point where the auto release mechanism begins to work. From what I saw playing around with it, each increment corresponds to 1/4 turn of the knob.


----------

